# H&K Pistols



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one know who might have 1 or 2 in stock? I checked the website and they don't list a dealer for ND.(MN,MT,or SD for that matter) I am interested in a P2000SK in .357 Sig, but want to handle one before I make any choices.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I know for a couple years Gander in Fargo had that pistol in their case, in a 9mm. I was going to buy this exact pistol and wanted to get my hands on one first, too. I was actually surprised to find one in Fargo. I can't remember the last time I was there but I think it was still there sometime last Winter. I never did buy it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Call and ask if they, or another shop near you have one in stock. If not they (Gander) may transfer one from another store for you to handle before you buy, or a smaller shop may try to help you and get one in.

Gunny


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, that is too bad! Gander is one place I will never buy from! I have seen nothing but high prices and idiots behind their gun counters. I don't want to stick a shop with a pistol I won't purchase if it doesn't fit me well. I suppose I can check one out at gander, then order it through another shop if I like it. Too bad gander is 2.5 hours away!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I understand. However they are in the business to help their customers "get in" to a firearm that... A: The customer wants, and B: The customer will be comfortable with. I really do not think your local dealer will have to hard of a time sending that gun out the door if you dont take it. It isn't like it's a High point. I would ask for sure. Also I am confident you will be impressed with the 2000, as it is a high quality firearm.

(Side note) Gander SUCKS!

Carry on

Gunny
Gud till ära, oss till gagn...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> However they are in the business to help their customers "get in" to a firearm that... A: The customer wants, and B: The customer will be comfortable with.


You certainly would have to prove this statement to get me to believe it! :lol: The few times I have been in there with the "need" to buy a firearm they sure didn't seem to care if they helped me or not. Then when they did help it was pretty easy to tell the person behind the counter had 0 knowledge of firearms.

As far as being able to move a pistol, it would be much easier to move a $300 pistol than an $800 pistol chambered for a cartridge few people deal with the like the .357 Sig.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess I was speaking of small shops as opposed to Gander.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

OOOOHHHHHHHHHH, I see. My bad!!!


----------

